
Bing Off to a Good Start: Takes #2 Spot Ahead of Yahoo - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bing_off_to_a_good_start_takes_2_spot_ahead_of_yahoo.php
======
brk
Way too early to call, but recognizing that bloggers need hype.

This datapoint is derived from a couple of weeks of information collected from
a company that has no way to verify actual numbers, only predict/interpret
much like a Nielsen rating.

Not to mention, position #2 is a long way from position #1 in this game. Add
on top of that the fact that Microsoft has historically been very good at
making a splash, minorly disrupting the marketplace, and then fading off.

This will be a more interesting conversation 12 months from now.

~~~
flardinois
StatCounter does get its data from sites that use their analytics package, so
this is more than just a Nielsen-style prediction. I'll admit that those
numbers could be skewed due to the type of sites that use StatCounter, though.

~~~
brk
I'm pretty sure Google, Bing and Yahoo are not giving them any direct data, so
it's mostly coming from speculation.

------
TallGuyShort
I wonder how much of the current success is people trying it out, as opposed
to people actually using it for their every-day searches.

